# Ugh....silly holster question.



## egapal (Apr 22, 2012)

Do I need one? And, if so, should I wait and buy one later?

First time buyer and am curious as to whether I need holster. Right now, I'm leaning towards SW 686. I don't plan on carrying it and instead will use it as a range gun and kept in my bedroom for home protection. So, is there something I am not taking into account? I've seen others warn about storing a gun in a leather holster so I am not sure when I would use it.

If I ever did decide on carrying, I would look to something much smaller and an appropriate holster for it.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

egapal said:


> Do I need one? And, if so, should I wait and buy one later?
> 
> First time buyer and am curious as to whether I need holster. Right now, I'm leaning towards SW 686. I don't plan on carrying it and instead will use it as a range gun and kept in my bedroom for home protection. So, is there something I am not taking into account? I've seen others warn about storing a gun in a leather holster so I am not sure when I would use it.
> 
> If I ever did decide on carrying, I would look to something much smaller and an appropriate holster for it.


I don't think you'll need a holster for you 686 any time soon. i


----------



## egapal (Apr 22, 2012)

hahahaahaha!! my thoughts exactly. thank you.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Buy a rug.........


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

berettabone said:


> Buy a rug.........


A toupee? A throw? Area?


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Sorry.........BUY..........A.........GUN.........RUG.............


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

First of all, a leather holster won't hurt your 686, its a stainless steel revolver. Even if it weren't, leather doesn't seem to hurt mine. I keep my bedside Ruger Blackhawk, case-colored and blued, in a leather holster. I do check it from time to time and keep it well oiled.

Is your range an outdoor range? I've found a holster handy when going downrange to check or put up targets. It one of those cases where I'd rather have one and not need it, than to need one and not have it.

Bob Wright


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

For just a few bucks you can get an Uncle Mike's holster to use when target shooting. You'll be pleasantly surprised at how handy it will be.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

If the range you'll be at is cool,like an indooer range,a rug or case is cool.If you are at an outdoor range like a wildlife management area be careful.The one local has one RO with some real winners there and guns have disappeared.A cheap Uncle Mikes would be the way to go there.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

You won't need one right away, but if you do decide to get one, make it a good quality one.....JJ


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

When you get a gun get a desent holster for the range time at least. You will also learn from that holster where you can comfortably carry.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

To take this a little farther,you have to define your needs,which you have,and the definition of quality.

Buy cheap at first,like Uncle Mikes,alot of us have bought a quality gun's worth of holsters that sit in a box or sold cheap.A range holster requires little more than holding your gun on you.If you decide to compete in competition that changes the parameters from a little to alot more money.If you decide to carry that changes again.

With cheap holsters you get an idea of where and what style works before dumping good money on something that doesn't give you what you expected.I have a few hundred in Galco and Bianchi holsters that are great general and competition rigs I won't carry with,but I have 3 holsters to carry in that are worth what all the rest are worth.My most expensive general purpose rig was less then but about $50 today.I carry a $25 rig (way back then) today at times but it's main replacement is $140,another for another gun is close to that.Experiment on the cheap,when you find the setup you like you can then justify the bigger money for a quality holster that will last forever.I don't consider your run of the mill Galco or Bianchi high quality leather,it's run of the mill cookiecutter leather that will serve it's purpose and last quite a while,but add 25-50% more and you have an outstanding piece of work that will last when you hand it down to your kids.Your situation should dictate what you need or will suffice for now.


----------

